# Presidential selfie video



## shorthorsemom (Feb 13, 2015)

You only live once..YOLO (had to look up YOLO to see what he was saying..."... and you gotta live... cookie too big for dipping in milk and using the selfie stick for his phone... hmmm wonder what kind of cell phone he uses. Oh well, sorry folks who think this ad was "funny" I personally just wanted to gag at this being all over my tv this morning. I couldn't hit the off button fast enough. I think he was reminding folks to sign up for Obamacare before you get the stinking fine. At least I think that was what it was about.. I was too busy being offended.

Back yard has been kind of dry.. thought I would fish around and see if anybody else thought this was looney. I guess I am old school and think the country should have someone in charge with more professional attitude. Only thing worse would be if they put the vice pres in there blooping off too.

cheers.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 13, 2015)

Had not heard about it nor seen it. You got my curiosity up Short. I came. I saw. I puked in my mouth just a little bit.


----------



## chandab (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 13, 2015)

now I have to go find that to see what you are talking about lol


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 13, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/andrewgauthier/the-president-uses-a-selfie-stick?s=mobile

omg I love this.... Genius ad campaign. The upcoming Presidential campaign should be a game changer.

ps I'm not above being burned at the stake so don't bite your tongue because I chime in.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 14, 2015)

Discraceful....have you seen Biden's latest gaffe....doing a shout out to his "butt buddy".

Such class acts coming from the POTUS and his sidekick....not!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 14, 2015)

Maybe Biden will come out and top that gaffe with a shout out to wish everyone Happy VD to all my butt buddies (Feb 14)!









If I were the Mrs. I would seriously be shopping for a muzzle for him.

Since the O is being so cool and hip maybe his genius PR crew could film him doing a version of Miley's Wrecking Ball to add to his latest class act. Just picture the admiration of his scrawny naked butt riding the wrecking ball with the Muslim Brotherhood "in the House."



:SoCool



:SoCool

Excuse me while I go hurl.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 14, 2015)

delete


----------



## Sonya (Feb 14, 2015)

I will say all recent presidents have done skits to show their more likable sides, say Saturday Night Live or Talk shows but never like this president, I find him to be an egotistical narcissistic clown. He filmed this ridiculous crap the day an American aide worker got murdered by terrorists...nice, but hey YOLO. I don't even think Bill Clinton would do a YouTube interview with some fool in a tub of fruit loops.

Also past presidents (and VPs) have been caught on film with ridiculous poses, faces, or a misspoken word (George W. always brought a laugh) etc....but it's not intentional usually....unlike this administration.

We don't need a campaign, we need a leader!

He is a disgrace to the office and our once great nation is now the laughing stock of the world. Don't believe it, ask some foreigners who thought it was awesome when O got elected but now find him to be nothing more than a joke.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 15, 2015)

I thought the vedio was funny, and should appeal to the younger folks who I believe was his targeted audience.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Feb 15, 2015)

The president was acting silly - so what?! It was a cute little video. I don't see how this is any different from a president going on SNL, etc.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 15, 2015)

He does it all the time is the difference, I think we have much more pressing issues he needs to be dealing with...like the murder of Kayla Mueller,....no no, selfies and getting interviewed by some idiot in a tub of fruit loops is much more important. He is NOT a celebrity, he's suppose to be a leader! There has never been a president that acts this way, I still can't believe folks still bow to him after all the lies he's told the American people. Apparently being "kewl" is more important than integrity. Very sad for America.


----------



## susanne (Feb 15, 2015)

.

So...what is the problem? Some don't like him...many do. I couldn't stand Bush (except for his dogs). I tend to find selfies in general barf-worthy, but this video is cute. I can only imagine the vitriol when Hillary is elected. (...and yes, I will vote for her AND spend even less time here.)


----------



## Sonya (Feb 15, 2015)

So selfies in general are barf-worthy but this display is cute?

And apparently Americans (and other allies citizens/military and innocentt folks) getting beheaded and burned alive means nothing. As a matter of fact according to O, ISIS is just like all us Christians.

Why would you vote for Hilary Clinton? I can tell you why I would not vote for her, can you tell me why you would? What about her and her ideals make you think she'd make a good leader and president?

If one follows party lines blindly then you are part of the problem. If one can't question your party, or praise the other party in cases that merit, you are part of the problem....just something for everyone to think about.


----------



## susanne (Feb 16, 2015)

Sonja, as anyone on this forum for any time can attest, I have no problem defending my point of view, but I am tired of arguing politics on a miniature horse forum. Yesterday's post was a moment of weakness. You may now have your sounding board back to yourselves.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 16, 2015)

delete


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 16, 2015)

delete


----------



## Sonya (Feb 16, 2015)

Amen shorthorsemom! I don't know what commercial you are talking about....I will have to try to find that.

Suzanne you had brought up Hillary so I thought I would ask why, I thought maybe there was a reason you had brought her up so an elaboration would make me understand your point.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 16, 2015)

delete


----------



## Sonya (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow! Why in the world would they put that on right after a children's cartoon movie? I never even heard of that show, based on the commercial I wouldn't watch it.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 16, 2015)

As far as vitriol and Hillary, well she is a large producer of it...just as Archer Daniels Midland is a large producer of ethanol.

Sonya, while I agree that it was bad timing for the commercial the show is Scandal. Definitely for adult audiences but I must warn you that if you watch a couple of episodes you will get hooked. The corruption and shame that the episodes reveal of what goes on in the White House are scandalous and true to life.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not sure I want to know what exactly goes on in that big White House...lol


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 17, 2015)

quote: Despite bitter opposition...republican opposition from Day One, despite trash talk left, right and center, this president will emerge as one of the most successful presidents in American history. end quote

I like him. I like the fact that he is approachable. I don't remember another president talking to ME on TV as much as he has. The legacy of a good President is about changing the country for the better and he has done that.
He has helped bring about change.
He has also shown us all a President is human, not just a talking hand puppet.

It really is laughable to look back at all of the ridiculous claims republicans and others have made against the president over the years. Some people will never believe any good of this President. Then there are some whose mind set is anti-Obama due solely to him being a black man in the white house.

note: Some of my rambling below contains snippets of quotes from here and there.

After one of the most disastrous presidencies in our history, that of George W. Bush, who cut taxes yet involved us in two un-paid for wars, and crashed our economy and that of the rest of the world as a result, we found ourselves with our nation’s first black president.
Not only did Barack H. Obama face the deeply entrenched racism of the nation that elected him, but a Republican Party determined to obstruct his every move, to make him a one term president and that term an utter failure. All the while, he had to face his real work, that for which he was elected: digging our nation out of the hole into which his predecessor had dragged us.

Fact-Checking Sites Prove Just How Good President Obama Has Been for America. It's all there for anyone to see....IF you want to see it.
he’s dramatically boosted our clean energy; moved us closer toward energy independence; presided over a half million jobs being created in the auto industry; massively reduced our deficits; has used diplomacy to make strides in the international community as opposed to just going to war; and we’ve seen the best period of job growth since the last time a Democrat lived in the White House. By the way, none of this includes the fact that he ordered the killing of Osama bin Ladin and we’ve seen stocks hit numerous record highs (proving trickle-down economics doesn’t work). He has given us universal healthcare. So, when Republicans say that President Obama has been the “worst president in history,” they clearly don’t have a clue what the heck they’re talking about.

quote> "I'm a Christian by choice. My family didn't—frankly, they weren't folks who went to church every week. And my mother was one of the most spiritual people I knew, but she didn't raise me in the church.
So I came to my Christian faith later in life, and it was because the precepts of Jesus Christ spoke to me in terms of the kind of life that I would want to lead—being my brothers' and sisters' keeper, treating others as they would treat me.
And I think also understanding that Jesus Christ dying for my sins spoke to the humility we all have to have as human beings, that we're sinful and we're flawed and we make mistakes, and that we achieve salvation through the grace of God. But what we can do, as flawed as we are, is still see God in other people and do our best to help them find their own grace.
That's what I strive to do. That's what I pray to do every day. I think my public service is part of that effort to express my Christian faith." 
Ever since voting to re-elect Barrack Obama I've been in line to vote for Hillary Clinton. She is ready, she's paid her dues and is more than qualified. She will be the first woman president of our United States but gender and race is not really the point here....white, black, male, female what matters is merit -skill, wisdom, leadership, experience. The legacy of a good President is about changing the country for the better and President Obama has done that.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 17, 2015)

delete


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry I have dial up and therefore can not watch the vedio posted, so I'm left behind in that info. Debbie I wish we still had the like button, thank you for posting your opinion as I feel the same way only have a problem with putting it all in words.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 18, 2015)

-

well taking parts of the great Paul Harveys musings from the 60's and 90's and super imposing political propaganda over it isn't my idea of constructive reading. My opinion only here, don't mean to hurt feelings. . I respect everyone's opinion but come on that crap isn't even worthy.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 18, 2015)

delete


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 18, 2015)

Believe me I'm good friends with many local farmers through the farm bureau and although it's been many, many years ago my grand parents at the time had one of the biggest dairies in Jersey. Farm bills and subsidies have been problems since way back.

This president isn't totally responsible for all the farmers (including dairy farmers) woes.

However with this president it has been a near endless stream of right-wing conspiracies and nonsense.....really not new, the news and fear mongers have been around forever but what makes this so off the chain is social media and the hate being spread across it as gospel. I remember all my life watching smear campaigns on TV, listening to the news, including what was shared at the general store, but none of that was anything like the gossip that is spread now in this electronic age. It's a darn shame. Some of the things I hear, even in church, is shocking when I think this person actually believes what they are repeating.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 18, 2015)

Debby I started reading your long post up ther, but as soon as I got to the part that if one disagrees or criticizes Obama it's because they are racist, I stopped reading. Whatever else you say after that is total meaningless to me. I'm so sick of that crap!

Paul Harvey is right on the money!


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 18, 2015)

sorry you feel that way but as stated "some people" _are_ anti-Obama solely because he's a black man.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 18, 2015)

How very sad that as we all sit here in the year 2015 , that someone could be disliked because of the colour of their skin.

Debby , You said it perfectly and I agree id rather our leader be seen as human unlike one of the Muppets that we have seen over the years here in Oz

And your very right in saying he has brought change , and for the better.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 19, 2015)

delete


----------



## Sonya (Feb 19, 2015)

Ryan with all due respect...you do not live here. Yes he has brought change to this once great country, and most of it has not been good!

As the above post points out. He has divided this country more than it's ever been. Everyone I know is financially worse off than what they've been in years. Change= Obamacare (making my premium go up 55%), higher tax rate (mine has increased 3% over the past 4 years while my income hasn't increased at all), electric bill (up 45% in the past two years while I'm using less electric than what I was).

I have a very good friend who makes $12/hour at a part time job and also works part time as a waitress. Between the two jobs she works about 60 hours a week. Neither job has health insurance. Last year she made approx $19,000. She was forced to pay $385/month for Obamacare (that included subsidies), her deductible was $5,000 for the year, which she never reached. She made more last year than what she anticipated and when she did her taxes she owed the Obamacare $2,000 fine. Yep she still had to pay out of her pocket for all her healthcare, pay for insurance (which she never could use), plus pay the fine. Basically ACA took over 1/3 of her income...this is common with low to mid income folks...yep that's change for Ya!


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 19, 2015)

wish i had time to reply right now but I don't.. which is the reason my posts are sometimes long, I tend to add a thought here and there to a text file and then come post it.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 19, 2015)

Shorthorsemom- I hope you don't think I was saying you were being racist , because I would never say that & hope it didn't come across that way.



Our dairy farmers , from what you are saying are in the same situation as I read yours are, and I agree something has to be done about it. The Major supermarkets here were in a major battle with each other last year selling 2 litre milk for $2. We have seen so many farmers go broke and even take their own lives due to the fact they cannot make a profit from the milk they sell anymore, hence cannot pay the mortgages or feed their cattle. It has been going on for many ,many years and I couldn't agree with you more - Something has to be done before we start importing Powdered milk. I would give up dairy before powdered milk passed my lips.

Sonya- Your very correct I don't live there, but last time I checked this was an International Horse forum and being that this section is "The Backyard" thought I was entitled to post something.

The first line of my previous post was supporting Debbys previous " Some people don't like the president because of the colour of his skin" It was a comment against racism in general and in 2015 I have every right to voice my opinion............


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 19, 2015)

delete


----------



## Sonya (Feb 19, 2015)

Ryan you are entitled to post whatever you want, my point was that since you don't live here, you have no idea how the changes made by the Obama administration have personally effected those that do live here.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 20, 2015)

I would like to say something about the Affordable Care Act, and the friend that didn't have ins and was fined. Although I'm sure it was a burden for her to pay, if she didn't have any health ins. then we the tax payer would be paying for her care if and when needed. Most people without health care go to the emergency room for simple problems instead of a primary. they then can't afford to pay and the er can't refuse to treat them, the cost of treatment is then passed on, not just forgotten. I too had premiums go up on hubby, I have medicare, but my hope is that this will soon bring costs down as more people buy ins. Everyone should have health ins. Some of the young folks think they will never get sick or have an accident. My first husband was shot and had emergency surgery back in the '70's he had no health ins. I was stuck with a huge hospital bill, way more then a $5000 deductable. I couldn't imagine the cost now. Also my grand daughter is a server and had no ins, she was fined as well, but now she has coverage, yeah for her.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 20, 2015)

She did have insurance. When only making $19,000/year and $6,620 for insurance that you can't use is not affordable. Next year she will just pay the $2,000 fine and not purchase any insurance and take her chances, can't say I blame her. The fact that she is forced to pay for things like maternity care (she is 45 and had a complete hysterectomy a few years ago) causes her premium to be even more than it needs to be. However if she doesn't work and gets on welfare, she will get insurance at no cost to her, just the tax payer...that's real fair! Yep reward the lazy people and punish those who do work and try to do the right thing. Nothing affordable about ACA. Where is the savings O ranted about? Every single person I've talked to has had their premium go up..a couple people had their insurance cancelled all together.

My nephew is self employed (farrier to be exact). He just started in his career a couple years ago, makes around $50,000. He had insurance for him and his wife, premium went from $800 to $1800 with a higher deductible because of ACA.

My sister in law got laid off last year...lost her insurance. She is not even required to purchase ACA because her income is too low, nor does she have to pay the fine. After 3 hours on the phone with healthcare.gov the lady finally said...well if something happens and you find yourself pregnant, then we can help you...real nice!

The system does not work. Those who couldn't afford insurance can't afford it now either. Those who had welfare based insurance still have their taxpayer insurance. Nothing has changed except the government is taking more $ from the people...and those in low to mid income are getting poorer.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 22, 2015)

Rudy Guiliano (sp?) pretty much summed it up recently, pretty much took the hammer and hit the nail right on the ole head as far as the president's attitude towards America. Nothing earth shattering for all that already knew though. Sorry to be so vague. Just google it if you are clueless yet curious. Also might want to google the president's 2008 speech poking fun at the Bible.

I fear God. I am a Christian. I will always be a sinner but because I am a Christian and not of the cherry picker variety my moral compass guides and convicts me. I know that we should pray for our leaders _whether we like them or not. _Quite frankly I struggle with this. Paul said, "I urge, then, first of all that petitions, prayers, intercession, and thanksgiving be made for all people--for kings and all those in authority, that we may live peaceful and quiet lives in all godliness and holiness. This is good and pleases God our Savior" (I Timothy 2:1-3). My prayers along these lines usually ends in petitioning that The Almighty would restore what the locust has eaten away. I see my country being destroyed both financially and morally. But I am reminded that God is in control. He thunders from Heaven. "No one from the east or the west or from the desert can exalt themselves. It is God who judges: He brings one down, He exalts another" (Psalm 75: 6-7). God's sovereignty is unaffected by men. David proclaimed "the nations conspire and the peoples plot in vain" (Psalm 21: 1). I realize my country could be gone tomorrow if not today. It is a hard pill to swallow yet I believe the prophet Isaiah's words that "All nations are as nothing before Him, they are regarded by Him as less than and meaningless" (Isaiah 40:17). God is never caught off guard or by surprise. All future is under His divine knowledge. Other than praying for our country and admittingly reluctantly its current leadership all I can do is vote in each and every election those who reflect more Godly values and are not blatantly deceptive. While I cannot be sure just yet who I will be voting for in the next presidential election I am very certain of ones I will not be voting for. I hope and pray a true leader emerges.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 23, 2015)

shorthorsemom I didn't say you or anyone here was a racist. I was simply stating facts as I see them. President Obama _was_ our first black president and there are some people who do not like him nor will ever admit to him doing anything right simply because he is black.

If anyone is fortunate enough to live somewhere that the current presidents race has never been included in a conversation you are a very lucky individual. I wish I lived there.

to all.
I wasn't raised to be a racist or a bigot and it shocked me to the core later in life to realize that yes I am a racist. In my own opinion being racist is like being pregnant you either are or you aren't, there is absolutely no middle ground.

I took a quiz once about 10 years ago, some of the questions were how many people of another race have been guests in your home, another was how many close friends of different race do you have. Other questions were about would you ever date outside your race and would you encourage your children to date outside their race, do you believe black people are athletically superior (because attaching positive characteristics to a person because of racial considerations is still being a racist) and finally would your worst nightmare be being alone at night and a white or black man breaking into your home...BAM I felt like crap. Me the yankee who would explode with anger when my husband used the N word (I hate that word) I tried to make him understand that skin color doesn't matter.

It used to be that “racist” was simply someone who hated others for the color of their skin but it's much deeper, the definition is ingrained in all of us. Answers to some of the above questions popped in my mind immediately, a conscience judgement that happened so fast... It wasn't a good feeling to realize this.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 23, 2015)

Sonya I don't know what state your friend lives in all I can say is what I know about being in the marketplace for Georgia. With a adjusted gross income of 19,000 there is no way she would have been forced to pay 385. for a health plan. I tell everyone to go into the marketplace and read, its all over the news so there is no reason to say "I didn't know" but the best place to understand is in your marketplace account. Anyone whose wages changes during the year has to update that information in the marketplace.

I will say one thing that was overlooked with the affordable health care act was the number of prior insurance policies that people had which did not comply with the new minimum requirements. This is the reason so many people had their policies dropped or premiums raised.

At least what we have now is a start. The health care industry was and still is a mess and big business health care is still fighting this. Now they are trying to make money through their drug plan tiers, changing the tiers so most important life saving drugs are too expensive.

I remember back in 1996 when I took out BCBS for my husband and myself. His was 78.00 per month. It went up every year, substantially increased in the years it was used. When he was put on medicare his BCBS premiums were 657.00 per month and due to be raised again on his birthday (by that time I'd raised the deductible to 7,500 a year). This increase was made in a 7 year time span. I thank God he was eligible for Medicare when he was because we couldn't pay over 700. a month.

I think once the bugs are worked out of universal health care it will be a blessing to many.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 23, 2015)

She lives in FL...and that $385 was with subsidies. And because she took on a few extra shifts she went over her anticipated income so she had to pay the fine also. She never even 'used' the insurance because she never reached her deductable. She opted out this year and will just pay the fine because she can't afford it, she was putting most of her premium on a credit card last year so now she owes interest on that.


----------



## tagalong (Feb 24, 2015)

I have just been reading a lot of the threads here - having left the forum for a while… and I just have to say that this new Back Yard can be very dismissive of anyone's thoughts if they are not extremely right, anti-Obama, pro-conspiracy kind of thinking. After getting skewered and shouted down and insulted here in the past, I simply walked away. But my curiosity got the better of me…






Not much has changed. If people are really only relying on conspiracy-flogger, self-promoter, say-ANYTHING-to-get-attention Alex Jones and infowars.com for their "facts" as has been stated in many threads here, it just makes me sigh.



> I will say one thing that was overlooked with the affordable health care act was the number of insurance policies that did not comply with the new minimum requirements .This is the reason so many people had their policies dropped or premiums raised.


This. My insurance company pre-ACA was about to drop me anyway - they had already told me that as I had had "too many claims" (as if I could have avoided the emergency and a 5 day hospital stay) - but then they changed the reason to ACA which was complete bull and just a sudden and very handy CYA excuse. They could do as they pleased before and screw me over with claims and denials as they pleased even though said items were supposed to be covered - and when they had to stop doing that, they dumped me. But I forgot - that old system was supposedly perfect the way it was… I pay a slightly bigger premium at the moment but at least I now actually get what I am paying for…

You are right Debby, it is a start - and still has a long way to go.

****

Giuliani's pandering stunt this week bothered me. Just more presenting one's opinions as if they are fact - and using rhetoric to seem profound and important - the way ALL politicians do… and yet his act (and a planned way to get attention and get back in the spotlight) has been embraced and applauded. No one who has become or will ever become President does not love this country. No one. Even Bill O'Reilly disagreed with old Rudy about that. And yet somehow only Obama is held to task and vilified for things many other Presidents have also done or said - in the case of Executive Orders, even done more. But many do not want to bother to check the facts - I have found that facts do not matter time and time again - people would rather grasp at the rhetoric and embrace it.

And no - I am not a huge Obama fan - he, like many Presidents before him, overlooks people who have jumped through the burning hoops in order to move here legally and work at jobs they were offered and have had to put up with terrible treatment by immigration etc. along the way… only to offer amnesty and the fast track to green cards at those who have come here illegally… Bush suggested similar things before him - as have other Presidents… it is not just Obama...


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 24, 2015)

delete


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 24, 2015)

I don't know anything about Florida's marketplace but it sounds like maybe she chose something other than the silver plan the subsidy would have saved her the most money on. I feel her pain with fluctuations in income, that's the same boat I'm in.

tag what you described is just like the old back yard was OMG. I always liked your input, we need a balance of opinions here so don't worry about getting skewered or insulted, you know what opinions are like.... we all have one so, please don't feel insulted to the point of being silenced.


----------



## Carriage (Feb 25, 2015)

Debbie stated,

"sorry you feel that way but as stated "some people" are anti-Obama solely because he's a black man."

Ok, because it is "some people" and not all people, don't lead with that STRAW MAN. This is done to disarm your "opponent" and is a deceptive tactic. Again it is a soft form of attack and designed to put the opposing view on the defensive. The attack and it's form tells me everything I need to know about your position, spoken or not.

As it is, the Democrats would hate Ben Carson in general, because he is black, RIGHT? NO, they would hate him because he would be far more likely to "Uphold and defend the Constitution against all enemies both foreign and" (democrat) and Individual Liberty. They hate any form of freedom not under the thumb of gubiment.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 25, 2015)

(applause) Carriage.

Guiliani can have his opinion just like anyone else. Certainly not the first (or last) time someone in the political spotlight has said a president doesn't love this country or is unpatriotic. First that comes to mine is one of Obama's campaign speeches about George W.



If you follow the logic of Obama in the above video then one can only come to the conclusion that Obama is unpatriotic also...his words!


----------



## Minimor (Feb 25, 2015)

I suppose there are some that voted for Obama just because he is black? IMO skin color is a bad reason to vote either way, but I expect for some it is a reason.

I do not dislike him because he is black. I don't dislike him for his health care plan...though I admit I do not quite get that health plan. I just plain have serious concerns because of some of his policies and actions (or should I say inactions in some cases?). If he were white I would still have those same serious concerns. Not sure how that makes me racist?


----------



## tagalong (Feb 25, 2015)

Debby - LB said:


> tag what you described is just like the old back yard was OMG. I always liked your input, we need a balance of opinions here so don't worry about getting skewered or insulted, you know what opinions are like.... we all have one so, please don't feel insulted to the point of being silenced.


Oh - that would not silence me and never has - no worries there!





I just grew weary of the same relentless stuff being said over and over - regardless of bothersome little things like facts. And when facts from a variety of sources (with links to back it up) were presented pro or con something, they were shot down if they did not come a specific source or website - like infowars.

I like debates and discussions as opposed to tirades and lectures (which there tended to be a lot of) - and I have always felt that one needs to explore many sources of info as opposed to one, stepping around conspiracy theories and paranoia put out there just to mess with people and get more hits for certain websites or appease advertisers for specific shows on radio and TV. Not JMO.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 25, 2015)

alright Bob what the heck does this mean? --> "Ok, because it is "some people" and not all people, don't lead with that STRAW MAN."

Holly yes there were some that voted for him for only that reason. It sounds to me like you view him as a man As we all should. I have some concerns about polices and actions too but nothing due to his parentage.

like Tagalong I get tired of the conspiracy theories and paranoia as well and for most of the same reasons. Honestly they are not all about President Obama either, there are many others that the conspiracy theories are rampant about. I just don't understand the total lack of respect for this President and the things said and repeated about him even when provided with the facts that prove otherwise.


----------



## Carriage (Feb 26, 2015)

Then lets state it that way. There is nobody conversing here that hates the O because he is black. Therefore that argument doesn't even belong in this conversation. Just like you would not hate Ben Carson for that reason either.

THAT is what I mean.

That we hate him because he is black is also a conspiracy theory. It is a provable lie. Racism among the common folk is FAR more rare than it is with the elites, both pub and DEM who perpetuate this needed division.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 26, 2015)

I hope no one here dislikes him solely for that reason. I specifically stated " I didn't say you or anyone here was a racist. I was simply stating facts as I see them."

This conversation didn't begin about that you are correct but the conversation did evolve into a deeper conversation about this President and his administration, including but not limited to the remarks made about the Muslim faith, which after 2 pages of some more pro-conspiracy remarks led into me adding what I did on page 3. You have no business telling me what to inject into any conversation. Don't do it again Bob. I don't talk in riddles.

,,,, it's a conspiracy theory? a provable lie that people dislike him because he's black? racism among common folk is rare? OMG I can't even believe what I just read. I'm sorry that you don't want to open your eyes to the problem our U.S. still has with racism.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Bob


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 26, 2015)

deleted


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 26, 2015)

never mind.. I'm gone.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 26, 2015)

I think the point is, why even bring race into it at all?

Does the US still have a problem with racism, absolutely, and it has only gotten worse over the past few years..and mainly because those who disagree with Obama are always labeled as racists. It was the first talking point in your post Debby.

Lack of respect for the president? Yes, I do not respect him, I can not respect someone who lacks integrity, I wish I could quote the many political posts that are no longer here talking about Bush, the lack of respect was rampant.

I think this forum has way more supporters of Obama than those who disagree with his policies so I really don't understand Tagalongs post.

I just can't wait to see Biden and Clinton run against each other in the primaries, it's going to be very interesting. I will make sure I have a stock of popcorn for that!


----------



## Carriage (Feb 26, 2015)

So censorship is still the rule, eh? And further you instruct me to "not do it again"? Not do what again, speak truth? Very well, I leave the floor of misinformation to you. I have always been right in what I speak and have been polite if pressing. Some folk cannot handle correction. This was my problem with you originally if you recall. You may lie and rewrite history to your hearts content.

Very curious that you must curtail speech on a board that "prides" itself on being thicker skinned and telling you to stay out if you "can't handle it"

I have been watching for some time now, folk just walking away from LB and most of my folk are long gone. So, do what you will Debbie, I am done with the lies. This message will not just appear here and I will be very public about this behavior and the responses.

Hey Mom, see me on FB by co name


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 26, 2015)

My first paragraph was that he has faced opposition from day one and that he has changed the country for the better. The second point was about all the ridiculous claims made against him. To add in there the trials he has faced being of mixed race seemed appropriate (to me). What I said is true there are some people, many people, who have not accepted him because of that. At no time did I say if one disagrees or criticizes Obama it's because they are racist.
I do remember the posts about Bush, not just on here, I just don't remember them being as nasty or as personal..didn't mean to make it sound like this President was the only one ever trashed.

Bob no, there is no censorship here. Don't do it again was in regard to you telling me what I could say and accusing me of using a deceptive tactic to attack someone. I don't have opponents, I'm sitting in the back yard talking. I'm not smart enough or educated enough to be underhanded. I say what I feel and like I said before I don't talk in riddles.

I am very curious as to whose speech has been curtailed?


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 26, 2015)

ps not only am I curious as to whose speech has been curtailed? shorthorsemom I'm wondering why you've started so many posts here and then put the word "deleted" in them? I totally understand you wanting to go back and edit a post, if available it's your prerogative, although not something that is encouraged. I just don't know why you keep adding new empty ones?


----------



## Minimor (Feb 26, 2015)

Provable lies?

...I am still wondering how anyone can actually prove they do not dislike someone because of that person's race? I can state that race has nothing to do with why I have no use for Obama...believe me or not I know it to be true...but how on earth would I actually prove it? I can provide a whole list of reasons, but does that prove it to be true?

Unprovable truths?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 26, 2015)

I cannot delete a post totally without entering a word. I chose deleted as my word.

since you asked... For some reason I cannot edit my recent postings and my words go away and I cannot even find the word edit to click and add anything so they are coming up empty. feel free to wipe my stuff out totally, I cannot do that from here.

I do not agree with anything you have been saying and I admire Carriage and his words and the "do not do it again" bothered me a lot.

I have chosen to leave the porch along with my words.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 26, 2015)

Short, for what it is worth I saw one of your posts before you deleted it. It was the one that had your list of do not likes. I liked it. I would have liked it more had it been longer, but it did appear you had your dander up and may have posting hurriedly. One thing I have taken away from this thread is a new catch phrase "the facts as I see them." I love it so much I will be using it to replace "I can neither confirm nor deny" to annoy and shush folks in situations non-related to this horsey forum. Hope your feelings were not hurt too badly. I have been told to not let the door hit me in the butt, made fun of for being a Christian, called silly, pious, etc. I don't care. I know where I stand on any topic and could care less if someone disagrees with me or has decided not to like me. It is life.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 26, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnAyr0kWRGE


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 27, 2015)

ok I understand now. no, sorry no ones ever been able to delete their own posts.

Quote shorthorsemon - I do not agree with anything you have been saying and I admire Carriage and his words and the "do not do it again" bothered me a lot. - end Quote

I didn't take offense to you, Sonya, chandab, vickie gee disagreeing with me, I like reading their posts and yours, doesn't matter if I agree with them or not. I learn from all of them and I've actually had my mind changed by reading others opinions, that's what it's all about.

as for your remark about Bob you are darn right I told him not to speak to me that way again. I appreciate you now telling me you agree that what I added had no business in the conversation uh hum in that light I guess Sonya bringing murder and religion into it, vickie gee talking about the TV show Scandal after you said the President should have been paying more attention to the commercials being aired after a children's program And the remarks about the Muslims and the President being one...all which were added BEFORE I even posted for the first time are all apparently o.k. and on topic though.....to accuse me of using a deceptive tactic to attack someone, let alone calling me a liar. Yes thank you for letting me know you agree with that. I certainly did say don't do it again and I had every right to do so.

This could have been a decent conversation, I especially would like to have continued with one of the things Sonya brought up but no you seem to have taken my posts personally and went off on a rant like it was personally directed at you at which time you went back and started editing then deleting your posts. Nothing I said was directed at you. Maybe one day you can re-read it all in a different state of mind and hopefully it will not have the same effect on you.

Feel free to stay or go I have no hard feelings. Peace Love and Light for all.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 27, 2015)

ps I should probably kick myself right in the butt for even continuing with this but I looked up the definition of straw man as soon as I was accused of I guess being one / using one? and here it is.

strawman - a weak or sham argument set up to be easily refuted

strawman - a sham argument set up to be defeated.

strawman - a weak or imaginary argument or opponent that is set up to be easily defeated

strawman - an argument, claim, or opponent that is invented in order to win or create an argument

strawman - An intentionally misrepresented proposition that is set up because it is easier to defeat than an opponent’s real argument

??????

Oh! and don't forget Carriage's own description (given in post #47) "STRAW MAN This is done to disarm your "opponent" and is a deceptive tactic. Again it is a soft form of attack and designed to put the opposing view on the defensive."


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 27, 2015)

Ouch.

I read a different definition of strawman and that was not my take away, but maybe because I really understand where carriage comes from and his deep rooted beliefs that I understand what he was saying.

In my opinion...It did appear that you were monitoring the unmonitored section of LB where we were feeling free to be ourselves. In my opinion. The words darn right... just sound like you want to harshly correct me for daring to agree, but then again when I was you give comfort to someone who is in agreement with you but nothing I could agree with, is this not the same thing I was doing?

Bob's postings are uplifting for me.. much as you enjoy Tagalong postings because you have the same ideals. You gave her comfort and encouragement. I did the same with Bob.

The reason I deleted my posts was I went back to the rules and saw the one about "if you can't take the heat".. etc and decided I couldn't take the heat and I backed out in the spirit of what this section was created for. I didn't leave my postings behind when I backed out. I have done this many times on this forum.

I think we can all be a strawman at times, that is according to the definition that I read on the internet and my takeaway.. and I still hate the pres. selfie video and in my home, I agree with anyone disgusted with the current administration and my reasons go far beyond reading infowars and fox news. They are deeply personal and not to be shared on a public forum.

Peace and love to all. Guess I better stick with dog topics.


----------



## Carriage (Feb 27, 2015)

The selfie is, in and of itself, curious and revealing.

It is the epitome of self centered-ness. NOT servant-hood. That a president would be so crass as to engage in this behavior leaves the mature asking where the adults are and why have they let him out by him self again. Kinda like giving the queen of England an I pod. What is he 15?


----------



## Minimor (Feb 27, 2015)

Actually I think a better explanation of straw man is given here on Wikipedia...even if it is Wikipedia!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straw_man


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 27, 2015)

The wiki is what I read.


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 28, 2015)

I've read the posts on this subject and I really don't care if he does a selfie, My problem with our President goes much deeper than that, I don't care that he is black, or of the muslim faith. I just think he is spineless when it comes to dealing with world leaders. Granted we no longer have Bin Laden but what has replaced him? Pres. Obama is petty and pouts if he doesn't get his own way. Our borders are at their weekest level and I'm totally against giving the immigrants free rights to what we fought for. Most of our young people can't afford to go to college but these young immigrants want their educations to be free. I also believe they should speak English instead of us learning Spanish. If I moved to a foreign country, I would expect to learn the language not the other way around. This is just one area that upsets me. I'm a lifelong Democrat but can't see myself voting that way anymore.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 28, 2015)

Amen 7. The problems I have with him run much deeper than his attempt to make a cool video. And like you, I had my Democrat days. Currently transitioning away from my Republican days due to the RINOs.

I was glad to see the ever watchful Bb Bob Carriage come on board because he never fails to enlighten me. The term Straw Man was new to me. As I check out the meaning of it I realize that while the term was unfamiliar, the tactic certainly was not anything new. At first I thought you called Debby a straw man. Later I decided that was not the case at all.

Bob, please correct me if I am wrong in ascertaining that the person presenting an argument is not a Straw Man but that actually the person creates a Straw Man. ??

Therefore, Straw Man is merely a modus operandi? I have read and re-read through this entire thread. In Debby's post #59 it seems she thinks you were at some point previously telling her what she could say. I cannot find where you ever did that so I am not real sure if I am overlooking where that happened or if it was misinterpretation.

Short, I for one love you in the yard. You have a pretty high approval rate with me (gmo being the exception due to a plethora of conspiracy theories of mine about them




). Loved the video clip you had up earlier. I even tried to find Dead Poet's Society on Netflix last night, to no avail. In the video I saw me as the person doing the rooster walk. Were you the one exercising your right to not walk?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh Vickie... so glad you got the part about "exercising my right not to walk". yep, that is me and the reason I posted that clip, I was hoping somebody would get it.

That movie surfaces from time to time on tv.

I take the road less traveled by.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 28, 2015)

vickie gee I know you didn't ask me but if I may answer your question about my #59 while I'm speaking I'd like to.
quoting some of my original post:
Some people will never believe any good of this President. Then there are some whose mind set is anti-Obama due solely to him being a black man in the white house.

When Sonya interpreted what was written the following way and dismissed it: " if one disagrees or criticizes Obama it's because they are racist"..and stated she was sick of that crap
being in a hurry I simply said "sorry you feel that way but as stated some people _are_ anti-Obama solely because he's a black man." I at that time quoted the words some people because it was in both sentences and meaning (obvious to me)_ in general_.. not any particular person. 
I don't disagree that there are people who will shout racism at the drop of a hat when there is criticism towards any black person. I do agree that happens and I don't like it either but there are instances when racism is the cause.

Bob said in #52 (in defense of his remark on #47) "There is nobody conversing here that hates the O because he is black. Therefore that argument doesn't even belong in this conversation." ..... what I posted doesn't even belong in this conversation?. ....soooo am I being told what I can say here?
as well as this (and this is the second time the word hate has been added)
Quote/ we hate him because he is black is also a conspiracy theory. It is a provable lie. Racism among the common folk is FAR more rare than it is with the elites, both pub and DEM who perpetuate this needed division. /endQuote

There is no denying that there are people who are racist and of those people it stands to reason some of them do not agree with or like the President for that reason.... no conspiracy theory to that. That racism exists is no lie.... and that IS easily provable.
There was no straw man tactic used here. In Bobs own description he states it's use here as being justified because of racism being a fallacy.....
There was no sham argument posted. Actually there was no argument at all, just a bunch of posts, including mine, that quickly got off topic.


----------



## Carriage (Mar 1, 2015)

You are correct Miss Vickie,

The straw man argument can take MANY shapes. In the end it is NOT the issue but a side and unimportant and in this case False argument so as to not take on the 3000 pound elephant cavorting around the room.

The dividers MUST use this and similar lies to confuse and dominate the conversation and create MULTIPLE layers of division. I have spoken to this FACT for several years now. Once you are able to understand the Hegelian you will study and CLEARLY see when it is being utilized. Folk not classically trained in such deception will still crudely mimic this behavior because it is spoon fed to them at every turn. They actually have been conditioned to behave and think this way. Such conditioning precludes the ability to see through the tactic and behavior. In other words, they are told that folk hate the O because he is black Despite overwhelming evidence to the contrary. No amount of fact or truth can penetrate such conditioning without realization and then study and testing. Brutal self honesty is required!

In the end you can say that I'm wrong. However,........ the question what needs answered is why our gubiment would spend so much money and time training folk in JUST this skill set if it was false. In this case the correct answer is the simple one. They wouldn't.

Mom, Stand your ground, say what is true and continue to be sweet.

Honor God today and thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## shorthorsemom (Mar 5, 2015)

duplicate post


----------



## tagalong (Mar 11, 2015)

Sonya said:


> Lack of respect for the president? Yes, I do not respect him, I can not respect someone who lacks integrity, I wish I could quote the many political posts that are no longer here talking about Bush, the lack of respect was rampant.
> 
> I think this forum has way more supporters of Obama than those who disagree with his policies so I really don't understand Tagalongs post.


Sonya - in the past the anti-Obama posts and vitriol far outnumbered the few of us who were either not vitriolic enough or dared to suggest that perhaps there was another vantage point or side to be heard and wanted a discussion instead of yet more angst/rants/conspiracies. I was told many times how wrong or ignorant I was... I was told that as I was not a US citizen my opinion and concerns did not matter - even though I live here, pay taxes, pay into Social Security etc. etc. I was basically told to shut up. I am sure you remember those threads. Inappropriate cartoons were also posted. Thus, I am not sure why my post was so hard to understand. That is truly what went on.

I had enough of that for a while. More than enough.

I have always respected the office of the President even if I did not care for the guy in the office or his policies (or lack thereof). Even then I never called Bush names, went on rants about him, disparaged him, sneered at him, came up with (yes, that word again!) conspiracies etc.

Not once.

The same cannot be said of the Obama venom.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh hogwash Tag...there were plenty of posts that smeared Bush, please don't try and say there were not.

If the anti-Obama posts outnumber, then perhaps there is a reason...after all his approval rating is quite low! Many people have been affected negatively by his policies.


----------



## tagalong (Mar 12, 2015)

Hogwash? No, not at all. There was actually very little in the way of political commentary here back then - even on whatever the Back Porch was called. Bush's approval ratings were in the teens at some point then - 18 or 19%? And yet I do not recall the kind of venom that we would see later…

Animated/heated political threads were a far more recent development (since the 2008 campaign) … and it got so nasty that all political threads were banned and LB went back to more benign topics. I am sure you remember all that. That is not hogwash - but fact.

And I will repeat - unlike many, I have always respected the office and position of the President and not reviled the man in that office - even if he was not my cup of tea.

I don't care much for Hillary, but if "discussion" now includes political bad facial expression videos - that will take over everything!





They all do immature eyerolls at each other, scowls, grimaces… there is a never ending supply of that nonsense from supposed adults out there!


----------



## tagalong (Mar 12, 2015)

Whoops - could not go back and edit - some sources cited 19% for Bush's all time low… some said in the 20s. No matter - there was not nearly the same level of vitriol displayed here as there has been for Obama - not even remotely close.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 12, 2015)

I do not recall the same sort of anti-Bush posts "back when"...but I do suspect that there were more Bush supporters here than there are Obama fans. As far as I am concerned, O gives a lot more fodder for dislike than Bush ever did, so it doesn't surprise me that there are so many anti-Obama posts now. (now being the entire time he has been in office). Was Bush the best president ever? Certainly not--but IMO Obama makes him look really good. I did not dislike George W.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 12, 2015)

I have never really been into politics. I was raised to be a republican. Lol. Although when I started voting, I did steer more toward republican, but sometimes I liked the democrats too. Regardless of what my opinion was, I never worried about our country too much. I have always felt we were strong. I have always grown up with many members of our families in the military. Obama has changed my whole outlook. We MUST have a strong military and they MUST be treated with the greatest of respect. It is bc of them other nations respected us. Our four guys who called and waited for us to save them were failed by the very nation they protected and died for. I personally am embarrassed for us as a nation. United we stand, divided we fall. I will be glad when Obama is gone. I heard that our governor may run for presidency Bobby Jindal. I doubt he will win bc he is not a house hold name. I pray that he gets Common Core thrown out of Louisiana. He is trying. I would also like for our senator John Fleming to run for presidency. Yes I know him personally.

On the subject though, I don't care if the president takes a selfie.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 12, 2015)

Tagalong, I remember when we discussed the Bush administration. After 9/11 he did everything to build the morale of this country. As a life long democrat who VOTED for Pres. Obama, I can't say the same for him. With all the trouble with Ferguson and NYC deaths (I won't say they were killings because the victims had commited crimes) With his comments and speeches he has poured gasoline on already bad situations. He bad mouthed the police forces of our entire nation and now we are seeing the results, police officers are being shot and some have been killed. There are some bad apples but the majority are trying to uphold the law, these people who are protesting don't want law and order but to be able to break every law they want. Race relations are at an all time low under this administration and for this I blame our President.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 12, 2015)

Seven you are absolutely correct on the situation with our police officers! I have two nephews whom are police officers and one of their dads is also a police officer .I have many friends who are officers. It is quite scary for them also. The riots were utter nonsense! We must remain in control and the race card has got to stop.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 12, 2015)

omg! You two might just get dubbed as being racist, dismissive, filled with vitriol, or if we want go retro in labeling you might just get called intolerant for not being cheerleaders for the destruction of your country, treating the Constitution like toilet paper, destroying the economy, obliterating the strength and morale of the military, and so forth and so on to the point that you have to wonder where does the madness end? Anyone not being a bleeding heart for open borders, destroying family, labeling Christians, patriots and vets as home grown terrorists yet calling Fort Hood workplace violence??????? It is madness!! Ok, excuse while I put a paper sack over my head and breathe. Ah yes breathe. In and out. In and out. All better. Ok, thank you two posters. It is re-assuring that there are others not among the living dead. Yes, you can thank the divider in chief and his minions for the latest that happened in Ferguson. It is due to misinformation, plain old ignorance, professional race bating, and planned divisiveness. And for all the Hillary supporters that believe that she truly just thought it would be simpler to post her "ah-hum" work business on a personal email account...NOBODY is that stupid. And did ya know if you work for the government you are required to take annual training on records keeping, protecting classified information, and so forth. Oh, my, where is that marching band for killing babies? Where are the champions of re-defining marriage? Why would anyone just want their MTV when they can have their MSN, their NPR, their alphabet TV stations, their Planned Parenthood, their Southern Poverty Law Center? And that crazy Alex Jones and his crew with all their millions of viewers are just a bunch of tin foil hat RWNJs don't you see as plain as the nose on your face? I bet that Michael Hastings fellow was just an unlucky fellow and a bad driver to boot! Oh, these adrenalin rushes just make me so tired. Good night all.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 12, 2015)

Sorry could not edit. Just one last thing before going nighty night. Sonya, was that MizzRizz Clinton in your little veedio the same MizzRizz Clinton in another veedio made down south where she had this drawl stating that _she ain't in no ways tarred (tired), that she had come too fer (far)? _


----------



## Sonya (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes same same Vickie.

Her facial expressions were not the point of me posting the video. There were actually a couple points to me posting the video, I thought it was pretty transparent so I didn't elaborate.


----------



## tagalong (Mar 15, 2015)

No matter who is in office, the President is not in charge of or responsible for incidents like Ferguson. Or the tragedy at Fort Hood. Or any similar tragedies = the like of which also happened during the Bush years… I do not recall anyone blaming him for each and every thing that happened. I sure as heck didn't. Race relations deteriorate on their own in their own sphere of influence.

I think the final straw in the political threads was the posting of a few specific images - including Obama in the cross hairs. Not appropriate in any way. It was quickly snatched down when some of us were disgusted by that - but it is hard to undo what has been done. NO Bush discussions or disagreements EVER went that route. Not even close. Why should they? Why would they?

But if offering those thoughts and wanting to discuss all sides of an issue makes me...



> It is re-assuring that there are others not *among the living dead. *


…among the living dead, well thanks. I can deal with that.

And yes, Sonya, I "got" why you posted the Hillary video. My comments about expressions were tongue-in cheek.

Lucky Seven… many American men and women, fathers and mothers, sons and daughters, brothers and sisters died needlessly fighting in a war that was started on the false premise of weapons of mass destruction that were supposedly aimed at us and presented an immediate danger. Then the reasons for that war changed after the fact - whoops! I feel that all those lives were wasted for… basically, very little. That particular part of the Bush Administration's dealings just makes me sad…


----------



## Sonya (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't think anyone is saying Obama is responsible for what is happening in Ferguson, but he definately poured gasoline on the fire, along with other members of his administration and advisors. His and their actions and words prior to receiving the facts were definately an influence in the events....and really what does Bush have anything to do with it? I would never say I totally supported or agreed with Bush in everything he did, I did not...and I will continue to criticize as well as applaud (if ever warranted) political figures, regardless of their party affiliation...too bad not everyone adhears to that.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 15, 2015)

Also Tag, I don't know what picture you are talking about. I guess I'm not sure why you keep bringing up discussions that happened months or maybe years ago, not even sure when. If you have hurt feelings about things that were said in the past, why would you even come to this part of the forum? I know I wouldnt. Political discussions always have passionate responses from all, I tend to forget most of them when I hit the close button on my browser.


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm not trying to say that Pres Obama is to blame for everything, I agree that George Bush lied to us about Iraq, I don't think we would have the problems with Icis if things had been left alone in that country and part of the world. We certainly didn't make their lives any safer. I realize that all Presidents have used the Executive Decision Pen but Pres Obama seems to use it for everything and by passing the Senate and Congress. He seems to me to display a total lack of respect for our form of government and is more interested in making his ideas laws rather than having them put up to a vote as they should be. We have elected officials for a reason and he seems to have tied their hands by taking them out of the process. I don't think that was why he was elected. I know he wanted to change things but didn't think this was what he had in mind. I'm always interested in what other people think because I find it educational.


----------



## Carriage (Mar 18, 2015)

many American men and women, fathers and mothers, sons and daughters, brothers and sisters died needlessly fighting in a war that was started on the false premise of weapons of mass destruction that were supposedly aimed at us and presented an immediate danger. Then the reasons for that war changed after the fact - whoops! I feel that all those lives were wasted for… basically, very little. That particular part of the Bush Administration's dealings just makes me sad…

Here, we have undivided agreement. EVERYTHING forward of that genocidal lie has been predicated on that lie. Every where "we" have been, has gone from stable, and in many cases cosmopolitan, to trashed and destabilized. Where Christians existed peacefully side by side with non Christians for millennia, they are now being exterminated. It is not like you don't know. I made sure that you did if you want to go back and check. I have been hardest on "Republicans" as they are told that they are the "conservatives" and (chortle) Constitutionalists..... The party was founded in Communism and today it's position is that of Trotsky, or Communism in the slow lane. It has always been about speed. Off the cliff fast (dem.) or slightly slower (Pub.), yer still a lemming runnin off the cliff.

I have sought unity at all times and have tried many motivations to achieve this as it has always been the only answer. These days I tend to focus on my family and the little time we may have left. From 300 plus million to 69 million in a decade. That may well prove to be the case unless the childishness stops. You start by taking the nose ring out of your nose and become your birthright. In any event, the disposition of your eternal soul should be of paramount importance.

Thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## tagalong (Mar 18, 2015)

Sonya said:


> Also Tag, I don't know what picture you are talking about. I guess I'm not sure why you keep bringing up discussions that happened months or maybe years ago, not even sure when. If you have hurt feelings about things that were said in the past, why would you even come to this part of the forum? I know I wouldnt. Political discussions always have passionate responses from all, I tend to forget most of them when I hit the close button on my browser.


I mentioned earlier discussions as you maintained that waaaay back when, people were saying terrible things here about Bush - when that was not really the case and not even one tenth of the venom written here about Obama.

I do not have "hurt feelings" about any discussions - past or present… us poor "living dead" types




simply nod and smile and move on - UNLESS something comes up in conversation - as it did. I came to this part of the forum again to see if things had changed and if it was now possible to have a true discussion and look at all sides of an issue with input from multiple sources… not just extreme ones like infowars.

I love discussions that are lively, animated and passionate - but without the rants and insults that happened so often "back then". Many of those involved in those earlier passionate discussions simple threw in the towel after threads had to keep getting nuked as they got nasty… and/or had the kind of questionable content I mentioned.

If you missed the image I mentioned before that thread got nuked, it was probably a good thing.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 18, 2015)

I guess I don't see the 'venom' you keep referring to...yes people have voiced their disagreement with him and his policies , I myself called him arrogant, but to me that is not venom. People do have a right to complain, they have the right to dislike someone. I dislike him #1 for his policies and #2 because I honestly feel that he is NOT a good, descent person. Wouldn't be the first time a leader has not been a good person, happens all around the world....and I'm sure it won't be the last.


----------



## Carriage (Mar 19, 2015)

Bravo Miss Sonya.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 19, 2015)

Maybe someone could start a thread about things that have disappointed me about the forum in the past. But that would be considered whining, I suppose. And how far would that go before someone might flame a moderator whether knowingly and intentionally or unknowingly and unintentionally? Maybe a new Bush bashing thread could get started to ease some hurts. I know I could take a swing at a Bush bashing piñata. Surely it is his fault that the rain just won't stop here for weeks. Kidding. Actually he did plenty to displease me. BUT since the tone of the thread is to be set by the original poster is how that I read the yard rules I will just maintain that I was not I was not one bit less impressed with the video than I was already impressed with the star of it. Here is a question I heard today on the radio listening to American Family Radio: What would he be doing different if he was Muslim?

As a side note Infowars has certainly been getting a lot of free publicity here. Should anyone desire a free membership to watch it on TV or computer you may pm me requesting a free one as I have a number of them to give away. Nothing in it for me. The guest speakers lately have been awesome. I love getting the nutritional info from some of the doctors that are guests.


----------



## tagalong (Mar 22, 2015)

Sonya said:


> I guess I don't see the 'venom' you keep referring to...yes people have voiced their disagreement with him and his policies , I myself called him arrogant, but to me that is not venom. People do have a right to complain, they have the right to dislike someone. I dislike him #1 for his policies and #2 because I honestly feel that he is NOT a good, descent person. Wouldn't be the first time a leader has not been a good person, happens all around the world....and I'm sure it won't be the last.


The truly nasty venom was back in the older threads I mentioned, Sonya… many of which got nuked due to the content and vitriol. I am sure you remember some of them - you posted then just as I did. They were waaaaaaay out of line - no matter who they were about. There were many truly jaw-dropping posts that were gleefully posted…

As for anything else, everyone is entitled to their opinions and comments - and sharing them is fine… but one cannot except everyone to agree with you. It seems I am one of the few who is still around who is not in agreement with the general tone of most of the political threads around here. But I do not care for Hillary… and I have issues with many of Obama's policies - especially immigration. Thus I am not all one way or another.

As far as giving free advertising to infowars - not really.





Googling it will bring up some of dear Alex's most bizarre rants and rages - he can be his own worst advertising…


----------



## tagalong (Mar 22, 2015)

As an afterthought - I posted back then that the whole Weapons of Mass Destruction scam was a lie being used to start a war and it would cost the lives of many Americans for NOTHING… and I even got nasty PMs telling me I should believe the President as he was so awesome and how dare I say they were lying and so on and so forth. Ditto for the later excuse of Saddam being a Bad Man needing to be taken out - as a cover to cover the supposed "real" reason that wasn't real in any way…

It is good to see that many have now come around to the sad realization that we were duped and dragged into a pointless, useless war that did nothing to improve the situation in the Middle East… and wasted lives needlessly…


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 22, 2015)

If this were an I REMEMBER WHEN thread I would have to say I remember when I could not wait to sit down with a cup of coffee or glass of tea just to see what was going on between our most active posters. The cartoons were like reading the funny papers without having to skip over the ones you were not into. Keeping up with the banter between folks and a quick minded nemesis was entertaining and even occasionally enlightening. I liked seeing characters develop. It was like reading a good book or watching a good show. But alas, everything changes and characters come and go. It kept me grounded in the fact that not everyone's beliefs and convictions are alike.


----------

